# Tangmere Miltary Aviation Museum



## Andrewc (Jul 25, 2012)

Hello,

During my holiday I managed to pay a visit to Tangmere Military Aviation Museum and throughly enjoyed myself, the staff were pleasant and helpful, and the exhibits, especially some of the models, were fantastic and would recommend a visit there if you haven't already been.

A few photos of my visit.










































Tangmere Military Aviation Museum

Andrew


----------



## Airframes (Jul 26, 2012)

Good stuff Andrew. This is one I'm planning to visit later this year, when I can eventually finalise dates!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the tour Andrew!  Very interesting sir.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 27, 2012)

Good stuff!


----------



## Andrewc (Jul 28, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments, glad you all enjoyed the photos.

Andrew


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 29, 2012)

Good stuff Andrew, thanks!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 29, 2012)

Great shots there Andrew!!!


----------

